# 2010 P.S.E. X-Force Axe 6



## paulaboutform (Dec 3, 2006)

I just got my new Axe6 and was wondering if anyone has 'chronoed' theirs? The rated ibo is 338-345fps. At 29"d.l., 63lbs. d.w. and a 317gr. arrow i'm getting approx. 318fps.. It's within potential specs. but seems a little light on speed. Just wondering what other shooters are finding? I've got a d-loop and tied in peep on the string. Thanks for any imput.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

thats not bad i went on to backcountry outdoors and used there chart and i added 15gr for peep & loop and got 326


----------



## paulaboutform (Dec 3, 2006)

326fps seems a little more reasonable. What's your draw length?


----------



## RIP5 (Feb 12, 2004)

Seems a little slow. My Vendetta XL at 29" with a 321 gr. arrow @ 60lbs. is doing 317.... I'd make sure that bow is tuned!!! should be faster than what you're getting.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

RIP5 said:


> Seems a little slow. My Vendetta XL at 29" with a 321 gr. arrow @ 60lbs. is doing 317.... *I'd make sure that bow is tuned!!! *should be faster than what you're getting.


Agreed! I got a extra 4 FPS out of my X-Force by tuning.


----------



## jdunc06 (Mar 5, 2010)

i need lighter arrows. i shoot 29 inch easton axis with 350 splines. i think they are 9.8gpi with 100grain tips and those suckers weigh around 440. i have a 2010 x force axe 6 as well and dont think im even getting 300. any suggestions on arrows would be helpful.


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

Lets say it started at 338 and then you lose about 10 fps for the inch shorter draw length, you are at max of 328 and then you are not at the upper end of the draw weight range = a little lost efficiency, add in some weight on the string via peep and peep serving and D Loop and 318 sounds pretty reasonable to me. I have one of these things coming this week too so will be able to see what I end up with, but I really don't much care. I bought it for smooth rather than speed. The Omen I have takes care of any speed need I find myself in on any given day.


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

Chronographed mine last night. 60lb (maxed @ 62lb) bow, 29" draw, 350 grain arrow shooting @ 306 fps.


----------

